# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: Map Editor [Source]

## nareth

Map Editor [ZIP] [EXE]  [SRC]

i made this please tell me what yuo think of it.
Also if you know a good way for drawing the map pm me or post it here.

----------


## Electroman

BTW the screen shot above doesn't work :Wink: .

Looks good, Whats the File Format though becuase no ones gonna be able to use it with out that or maybe if you gave the source (which is mostly in the other thread  :Wink: ) then anyone that would like to use it could work it out from your load function  :Wink: .

----------


## nareth

ok i will do that
oops a mistake ...i called ceiling floor LOL

----------


## Electroman

The problem with the screen shot seems to be somethign like login is needed :S. If I click the link where the picture should be then I get a "Forbidden" error  :Wink: .

----------


## nareth

OI i think its my .htaccess blocking my JPG/GIF files wait  a sec

fixed

----------


## SLH

Looks good, is the game it's for completed/showable or is it still in the early stages?

----------


## nareth

its in early stages.. btw i updated my mapeditor added a random tile option and improved map display

----------


## SLH

Did you make all the graphics yourself? because if you did judging by the size of that verticle scroll bar for tile selection that's quite impressive.

----------


## nareth

lol i wish that! i got them off a game. i dint rip it i asked if  i might have them.. and most of them are ripped off games anyway. i got permision if i dont sell my app..  i wont do that in any way so..

----------

